# [Discussion] Shingeki no Kyojin/Attack on Titan



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 14, 2013)

Couple of simple rules:​1. This is a discussion for the *ANIME*. Therefore, avoid any manga spoilers.
2. Since this IS a discussion thread, no need to hide any anime related spoilers. So if you haven't caught up with the series, then avoid reading the thread.
​​
​​*Synopsis(Borrowed from MAL)*​​Several hundred years ago, humans were nearly exterminated by giants. Giants are typically several stories tall, seem to have no intelligence, devour human beings and, worst of all, seem to do it for the pleasure rather than as a food source. A small percentage of humanity survived by walling themselves in a city protected by extremely high walls, even taller than the biggest of giants.​​Flash forward to the present and the city has not seen a giant in over 100 years. Teenage boy Eren and his foster sister Mikasa witness something horrific as the city walls are destroyed by a super giant that appears out of thin air. As the smaller giants flood the city, the two kids watch in horror as their mother is eaten alive. Eren vows that he will murder every single giant and take revenge for all of mankind.​​*What kind of anime is this? Is it shonen and just chock full of action? *​Not in the least, at least not if the anime continues following the manga as it has so far(There is tons of action, just not in the standard shonen pattern).​All I will say to avoid potential spoiling, is that the Titans are fucking terrifying and there isn't much success against them, and that there's a lot of tragedy and gore.​You also don't see main/side characters attaining super power after super power. In fact, you can't even see Eren as truly the main character, as many others have huge roles, don't expect him to steal the show over and over as every other main shonen hero ever.​​And...yeah, that's it. From what I've read of the manga(I read it back in 2011 and haven't caught up) it was fucking AMAZING, and the anime is brilliant so far as well. Hell, being a Type-Moon fanboy, I can easily say this might be one manga/anime that easily surpasses it.​WATCH THIS SHIT NOW, IF YOU ARE AN ANIME FAN.​​


----------



## TheFireRed (May 7, 2013)

Let's bump this thread! I started watching it yesterday and it's absolutely brilliant! By far one of the most promising animes this season.


----------



## Narayan (May 7, 2013)

Mikasa


----------



## -Hero- (May 7, 2013)

Episode 5 was...shocking. I was not expecting "him" to die, or maybe he isn't? 

Related:


----------



## Sly 3 4 me (May 7, 2013)

Great series. Right when the first episode was out on Saturday, I read the entire manga by the end of that day, and was saddened to find that it was a monthly manga release. :\


----------



## Hells Malice (May 8, 2013)

Got my friend watching it, yet haven't watched any myself yet.
He wont shut up about it >.>


----------



## Elrinth (May 8, 2013)

I had to recommend the series to the friend after latest episode, it just blew my mind away!


----------



## DarkStriker (May 16, 2013)

*Insert heavy manga spoiler*
The manga author is a genius... I saw it coming from a mile away that a anime would come. The biggest problem now is that the anime will catch up to the manga so easily because of it being monthly series. Just dont take a break and not come back lol. And im still waiting for a GANTZ continunation or rerun considering that its 2 chapter left of the manga only.


----------



## -Hero- (May 19, 2013)

Ok, who saw Episode 7?

That was pretty fucking crazy.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 19, 2013)

One of the few good anime from the Spring releases


----------



## DarkraiHunter (May 20, 2013)

-Hero- said:


> Ok, who saw Episode 7?
> 
> That was pretty fucking crazy.


inb4 that titan is "him*" *-*
*the guy who seemed to have died


----------



## Narayan (May 20, 2013)

I won't die. I couldn't die even if I were killed here.
-Eren


----------



## Joe88 (May 21, 2013)

I do not believe there is a show that isnt filled with fan service harem antics.


----------



## Narayan (May 31, 2013)




----------

